# B&S engine won't stay running!



## Shotgun (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a 1990 11HP Briggs & Stratton engine with a two piece Flo-Jet carburetor. It will only run if I keep priming it. I took apart and completly cleaned the carb. I put new float needle, both high speed and idle needles valves, replaced the nozzle, and gaskets. I blew out all the holes in the carb. and it still won't run unless I keep priming it. The float is adjusted correctly. I also replaced all the fuel lines to include the gas filter. Gas leaks out from the bottom of the air intake. It seems like if I let it sit the float bowl will fill up and then it will run until it's empty. If I let it sit without trying to start it gas will leak out from the bottom of the air intake throat (overflow from the bowl??). I did blow out the gas intake hole. Everything looks clean. I'm frustrated with it and I need to get it running real soon because snow is on it's way and I hate shoveling!!!! Can anyone help me out there???!?!?! Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

make sure your screws are set right and that the float will float. somtimes they'll get stuck. take the bowl off and pushing the float up then down then up a bunch of times. i had the same problem on one. but it sounds like the screw right there on the bowl isn't set right.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

and make sure the screw adjusting seat is in there tight and isn't distorted or rather screwed up


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Or you could buy a new engine. :thumbsup:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

better to fix it then buy a new one. if the engine has hardly much use on it like a snow blower. either that or buy a new carb but they are easy to fix and cheap to fix.


----------



## Shotgun (Nov 25, 2004)

I did as you suggested and it is working great now. Thanks!!!


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> Or you could buy a new engine. :thumbsup:


 or just fix the carb for a whole lot less than the 300-400 bucks it takes to replace the engine :roll:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

thats great mostly that would be it.


----------

